#ubuntu-uy 2011-03-14
<lupa> buenas
<lupa> alguien ahí ?
#ubuntu-uy 2011-03-15
<carlosP> bb
#ubuntu-uy 2011-03-16
<EduardoR> Hola shamiel
<PabloRubianes> hola
<EduardoR> hola
<EduardoR> me acordé de poner el post
<PabloRubianes> que tal??? tanto tiempo :P
<EduardoR> de casualidad
<PabloRubianes> que bueno
<PabloRubianes> a ver si viene alguien
<EduardoR> estoy intentando conectarme con calisto para ver si compraron las remeras,
<EduardoR> parece que van mañana de mañana
<PabloRubianes> ta bien
<EduardoR> no está nada bien
<EduardoR> no entendieron que el taller se arma para eso, ese día
<EduardoR> hay toda una movida para lograr eso
<EduardoR> cual era el orden del día?
<PabloRubianes> la pusiste vos...
<EduardoR> je
<PabloRubianes> quien esta para la reunion????
<EduardoR> cri cri
<PabloRubianes> arescorpio carlosP sud0 shamiel ???
<EduardoR> ubuntulog es un bot?
<PabloRubianes> si
<PabloRubianes> el que deja todo el log en los servidores de ubuntu
<PabloRubianes> irc.ubuntu.com creo que esta ahi
<EduardoR> no podemos decir palabrotas?
<PabloRubianes> podes decir lo que quieras pero queda grabado
<EduardoR> genial!
<PabloRubianes> jejeje
<EduardoR> habría que poner la cuenta regresiva del 11.04
<EduardoR> puse en el calendario el Global JAM
<EduardoR> ese es el nombre exacto?
<EduardoR> Ubuntu Global Jam ?
<PabloRubianes> si
<PabloRubianes> toy al tel... un sec
<EduardoR> voy a prepararme otro café...
<PabloRubianes> volvi
<EduardoR> estoy cambiando una fuenta, nada que requiera mucho
<kurohige> con permiso...
<kurohige> EduardoR: pasaba a invitarte mañana http://www.hackspace.org.uy/reuniones:2011:03:16
<EduardoR> Gracias
<EduardoR> a que hora?
<kurohige> ahí vamos a poder hablar de rms y otras cosas
<kurohige> 20
<kurohige> bah! 19:30 dice la wiki
<EduardoR> ok, siempre quise ir
<EduardoR> pero no se si puedo
<kurohige> [22:32:38] <kurohige> ahí vamos a poder hablar de rms y otras cosas ---> buen humor, diversión, cerveza...
<kurohige> uh
<EduardoR> quizas voy al CDI
<kurohige> bueno, si podés date una vuelta
<EduardoR> a ayudar con las camisetas
<kurohige> calculo que vamos a estar hasta tarde
<EduardoR> camisetas, se entiende?
<kurohige> pasada la medianoche
<kurohige> sí entendí perfecto
<EduardoR> ca-mi-se-tas!!
<kurohige> jajajaja
<EduardoR> laburo, mucho
<kurohige> bueno, tengo que seguir organizando cosas
<kurohige> nos vemos!
<EduardoR> perfecto, yo tambien
<EduardoR> genial
<kurohige> o/
<EduardoR> ;)
<EduardoR> estoy poniéndome viejo
<EduardoR> Espero que las camisetas queden muy bonitas
<PabloRubianes> esperemos
<PabloRubianes> buenas magu42 tanto tiempo!
<magu42> holas
<magu42> como andas PabloRubianes ?
<EduardoR> hola
<PabloRubianes> todo bien vos?
<magu42> bien todo bien
<magu42> hola EduardoR 
<EduardoR> ya somos multitud :)
<PabloRubianes> jajaja
<PabloRubianes> magu42: andabas perdido o desencontrados nomas?
<magu42> EduardoR⟿ disculpame que me metí en tu discusión con hackdark, pero parecían dos adolecentes viendo quien meaba mas lejos :-)
<magu42> PabloRubianes⟿ mitad y mitad
<magu42> PabloRubianes⟿ solo me tomé un año, para tomar distancia y ver de lejos
<PabloRubianes> sigue todo igual
<PabloRubianes> pero con el grupo oficial como novedad
<magu42> tranquilo entonces
<EduardoR> si, al final abandoné, él meaba mas lejos
<magu42> hasta ahi estube, el dia de la oficializacion en en council estaba en la sala
<magu42> EduardoR⟿ jaja
<EduardoR> otros también me comentaron a parte esos puntos de vista
<magu42> EduardoR⟿ el loco sabe mucho de pentest , aunque creo que se equivoca en esta, no conozco lo suficiente de ese tema para opinar
<EduardoR> los de fedora estaban muy divertidos, de lo pasaba en ubuntu!
<magu42> y.....  si vos le dabas letra empila :-)
<EduardoR> la imagen que estaba dando
<EduardoR> y... si nadie le respondía a la pregunta que estaba haciendo un inocente
<magu42> EduardoR⟿ lo más divertido en años en el foro 
<EduardoR> que creia que se le caía su internet,porque tenia una botnet atacándolo!
<EduardoR> si, a veces es todo una estrategia , armar relajo entre amigos para ver si alguien cae
<magu42> no pude entender como un troyano entra a mi maquina (bueno eso si)  y abre puertos de mi firewall sin mi contraseña
<EduardoR> por eso tenía dudas
<PabloRubianes> que paso???
<EduardoR> no es un troyano
<EduardoR> es el cliente de un programa de control remoto
<EduardoR> del cual no tenes servidor 
<magu42> PabloRubianes⟿ lea el foro , joven!
<PabloRubianes> donde?
<PabloRubianes> pasen link
<PabloRubianes> toy boludo
<magu42> buscando...
<EduardoR> toooodo lo de hackdark es un pire total
<EduardoR> el programa es de windows, y hecho por un estudiante de Qt
<EduardoR> que está experimentando librerías
<magu42> PabloRubianes⟿  http://www.ubuntu.org.uy/main/node/3017
<magu42> EduardoR⟿ algo asi entendí
<EduardoR> obvio que está probando en su maquina con su contraseña guardada
<magu42> EduardoR⟿ ahhhhhh  ahora si
<EduardoR> todo lo que pretenda hacer requiere ser administrador y tener permiso 
<magu42> EduardoR⟿ ahh  pensé que años de leer sobre linux tenia que tirarlo y empezar de nuevo  jajaja
<EduardoR> en el momento te va a saltar pidiendo contraseña para hacer cosas que no le pedís
<PabloRubianes> ja eso si lo lei
<magu42> obviamente jeje
<EduardoR> pudeo decirte que tu maquina se va a prender fuego, si lo crees caistes! 
<magu42> PabloRubianes⟿ y no te alcanzó?
<PabloRubianes> si pero ya se como es hackdark
<EduardoR> pero fue una seguidilla de disparates, como buscar las vulnerabilidades de Linux en la página de un antivirus
<PabloRubianes> es bueno el pibe 
<magu42> de hecho, no ha andado por acá?  me pasó un mail para que entrara al canal
<magu42> es buen loco, pero muy particular
<EduardoR> si, tenes el plugin para conectarte a Oracle, sos boleta, comprastes un oracle?
<magu42> jeje , no
<EduardoR> si lo comprastes tenés soporte, no te tiene que avisar HarkDark
<EduardoR> la lista de vulnerabilidades eran cosas imposibles!!
<EduardoR> entrás al Cert.uy y también hay de esas
<EduardoR> pero son rápidamente arregladas y pocas veces explotadas antes de eso
<magu42> si, algunas las lei hace ya tiempo, siempre sacan algo asi encontra de linux
<EduardoR> el video de un grupo en alemania es bueno
<EduardoR> hay vulnerabilidades encontradas todo el tiempo, es así, las actualizaciones son eso
<EduardoR> eso no significa que existan exploits
<EduardoR> el grupo de alemania es grosso, pero advertían que algunas era para casos muy especiales
<EduardoR> de hecho estuve probando, la autoejecución de pendrives y no es factible
<magu42> por?
<EduardoR> primero te pregunta
<EduardoR> si no hay autorun.inf te muestra el contenido
<EduardoR> si hay te avisa
<EduardoR> vos sabrás si tu pen tiene docs o programas
<Uricio> hola gente
<magu42> Uricio⟿ hola
<Uricio> hola magu42 
<Uricio> hola EduardoR Loco
<PabloRubianes> hola
<EduardoR> aunque en el peor de los casos si no tenes cuidado eso te correría como usuari
<magu42> EduardoR⟿ entonces tendrias que ser un boludo importante para caer en eso
<EduardoR> Hola Uricio
<PabloRubianes> me olvide que tambien se nos viene la Fiesta Lanzamiento!
<PabloRubianes> a fines de abril
<EduardoR> en el estado actual, de las cosas, no se si un usuario común, no cae
<EduardoR> son 3 eventos en un mes
<PabloRubianes> si
<magu42> EduardoR⟿ te referis el tipo de usuarios que ha entrado a gnu/linux?
<PabloRubianes> un bajon jajjaa
<EduardoR> mas oportunidades de vender camisetas :)
<PabloRubianes> jajjaa 
<EduardoR> si, pero le faltaría una forma de reproducirse, asi que es un callejon sin salida
<EduardoR> lo mas divertido es tener un binario multiplataforma
<EduardoR> eso bate todos los récords de credulidad
<EduardoR> para que nos molestamos en tener todas esas complicaciones de compilar para cada plataforma si un estudiante de Qt, sabe hacer un binario que anda en todos los linux sin problemas!!!!!!
<magu42> :-)
<EduardoR> haber empezado por allí, entramos en debian y les decimos, giles! miren aqui tenemos un pibe que compila todo multiplataforma por default
<EduardoR> sin inventar nada nuevo, solo probando librerías, un estudiante descubrió que linux es como windows y todos estabamos confabulando para hacerle creer al mundo que es distinto!
<EduardoR> me resultó muy tierno, tan inocente!
<magu42> Estaba buscando un súper chiste que pasaron el otro día en #debian-es y recién lo encuentro, es largo pero muy bueno
<EduardoR> volvemos al tema?
<magu42> http://www.microsoft.com/business/smb/es-es/tecnologia/linux_mito.mspx
<magu42> hay perdon, hay topic?
<EduardoR> habla mucho de Win2000, de que año será?
<EduardoR> Si habia una lista tentativa en el foro
<EduardoR> pero siempre nos divagamos
<EduardoR>     * Los próximos eventos  : Ubuntu Global Jam y FLISoL 2011
<EduardoR>     * Llamado a charlas
<EduardoR>     * Definir lugar del evento
<EduardoR>     * Otros contenidos a presentar
<EduardoR>     * Merchandising propuesto
<EduardoR> si, falto decir lanzamiento 11.04
<EduardoR> estamos buscando voluntarios para dar alguna charla, hay pocas propuestas
<magu42> si, ya la vi, no divago más :-)
<PabloRubianes> hay pocos voluntarios para todas las cosas que hay que hacer...
<EduardoR> si esto no es divertido , no entro mas :P
<PabloRubianes> no solo charlas... sino estar en el stand
<EduardoR> divagar es divertido , je
<PabloRubianes> y ayudar en loq ue se pueda
<EduardoR> también instaladores
<magu42> EduardoR⟿ ☺
<magu42> PabloRubianes⟿ no se pá que, pero estoy.
<EduardoR> pensamos crear un workflow
<magu42> un que????
<EduardoR> jajaja
<magu42> flujo de trabajo?
<EduardoR> un procedimiento detallado de como se procede
<magu42> pa  salió cortando grueso don EduardoR 
<EduardoR> desde que entra con una maquina, se le habla del tema, se le hacen unas preguntas
<magu42> ahh  ahora si
<EduardoR> para ver si tiene idea, si tiene si prefiere fedora o ubuntu
<EduardoR> si es ubuntu, si pinta para una 10.04.2 o una 10.10
<EduardoR> si habría que respaldar alguna cosita, pero que sea chica 
<EduardoR> si se conecta a internet, de que forma
<magu42> PabloRubianes⟿ me corrijo.  "no sé pá que puedo ser util , pero estoy"
<PabloRubianes> magu42: todo sirve
<PabloRubianes> :P
<magu42> :-)
<EduardoR> si ya viene enamorado de KDE, que se desenamore, 
<EduardoR> no, digo , que use kubuntu
<magu42> EduardoR⟿ eso es para Flisol?
<EduardoR> si, es de las reuniones de instaladores de Flisol
<EduardoR> ademas de contar chistes, algo hacemos
<magu42> ah ok,  estoy sigiendo la lista de correo , pero hay cosas que no se escriben alli, obviamente
<EduardoR> no, van al wiki de instaladores
<magu42> ah, bien , esa no la sigo.
<EduardoR> quizás se enojan porque crea ruido, ahora están en esa
<EduardoR> romper la inercia de estar tranqui en casa frente al teclado, y ponerse a buscar precios, conseguir contactos para charlas, etc
<EduardoR> es un laburo, y requiere que te den animo
<EduardoR> si te tiran pálidas es doble trabajo
<EduardoR> lo de las camisetas, terminamos haciendo una Comisión
<EduardoR> y no se habla mas en la lista
<magu42> se juntó el dinero?
<EduardoR> por ubuntu bastante bien, por fedora creo que si, Wikipedia no se, FLISOL, faltaba la mitad
<EduardoR> quizás fue demasiado ambicioso meter 200 camisetas , je
<EduardoR> pero es un tema que hay que pensar u poco en oprtunidades
<EduardoR> si se promocionan, se venden.
<EduardoR> Si dicen flisol 2011 al otro día es vieja
<EduardoR> sin año, tiene mas oportunidades
<EduardoR> si solo dice GNU/Linux
<EduardoR> tenés muchas mas
<EduardoR> las pueden vender en Hackspace
<magu42> seguro.
<EduardoR> eventos no van a faltar
<magu42> hackspace?
<EduardoR> http://www.hackspace.org.uy
<PabloRubianes> donde es?
<EduardoR> es genial la onda, pero no puedo ir
<EduardoR> alli dirá, br españa y franzini creo
<EduardoR> mañana es la proxima reunion
<magu42> interesante, lleno de locos como uno, jeje
<EduardoR> y mañana es el día que dije que se imprimían las camisetas, que se esperaba apoyo
<EduardoR> y hacen una reunión para tomar cerveza
<EduardoR> que quede sentado en actas y logs, me calentó, porque es sabotaje!
<EduardoR> sorry, 
<PabloRubianes> tenes razon
<PabloRubianes> yo ma;ana imposible sino iba
<EduardoR> no hay problema, en realidad no querían demasiado gente ajena en el CDI, con uno de cada grupo alcanzaba
<EduardoR> pero ese trabajo se cobra normalmente y es de arriba
<EduardoR> de hecho todos son de Ubuntu en el CDI, asi que no se necesitaba nada mas de nosotros
<magu42> EduardoR⟿ al final, falta gente?
<EduardoR> no, están bien
<magu42> ah ok
<PabloRubianes> magu42: para los eventos si 
<EduardoR> organizar es eso, calentarse un poco, jaja
<EduardoR> y pesetear para qu ela gente se mueva, verdad?
<magu42> PabloRubianes⟿ en lo que no me anoto es en el lanzamiento de 11.04
<PabloRubianes> por/
<PabloRubianes> ?
<EduardoR> a proposito, necesitamos la carta al MNAV si queremos la sala para el Global JAm
<EduardoR> no me digas nada, la debo tener yo :S
<magu42> estoy probando la nihtly con zsync y destesto unity
<EduardoR> ni siquera sabemos donde vamos a hacer el lanzamiento, no?
<magu42> bueno , para charlar un rato igual voy jeje
<EduardoR> en Tacuarembo?
<EduardoR> las jornadas regionales de redes libres es allí, no vale, 2 eventos juntos en el mismo lado
<PabloRubianes> EduardoR: para la fiesta tenemos fcien tambien
<EduardoR> propongo alternar *.04 montevideo y *.10 interior
<EduardoR> donde lucid?
<PabloRubianes> aunque hay que ver si sale motivacion del interior por ofrecer lugar
<PabloRubianes> si donde licid
<EduardoR> me coparía maldonado, ya canté
<magu42> EduardoR⟿ sos de Maldonado?
<EduardoR> nop, pero me tira, mas que tacuarembo 
<magu42> jaja que vivo!!
<EduardoR> jaja
<EduardoR> y tenemos 2 allí
<EduardoR> y ese lugar bajo el estadio que esta con ubuntu
<magu42> 3 en realidad.  PabloRubianes has visto a libertcharrua?
<PabloRubianes> no
<magu42> visto es una manera de decir
<EduardoR> van a las 10:15 con las camisetas, es algo
<PabloRubianes> si no lo veo hace pila como a vos
<PabloRubianes> bueno me retiro a comer y esas cosas
<PabloRubianes> aparte de dormir
<magu42> PabloRubianes⟿ nas
<PabloRubianes> que pases bien quedamos en contacto hay que ver como hacemos para organizar todo esto
<PabloRubianes> ...
<magu42> PabloRubianes⟿ por aqui voy a estar , a partir de ahora
<PabloRubianes> barbaro!
<PabloRubianes> saludos
<magu42> salu2
<virusuy> che
<virusuy> llegue muy tarde?
<virusuy> ubuntulog2: 
<virusuy> ya lo encontre
<virusuy> gracias!
#ubuntu-uy 2011-03-17
<iznogud> hola gente que tal
<PabloRubianes> hola como andas?
<julin> buenas noches
<iznogud> tanto tiempo che¡¡¡¡
<julin> como estan?
<iznogud> tamos todos hoy
<PabloRubianes> todo bien
<julin> respondi el mail con lo que me preg pablo
<PabloRubianes> que cuentan
<PabloRubianes> veo
<julin> disculpen que he estado con poco tiempo pero voy a seguri los mails 
<julin> y un tema que habiamos hablado con iznogud tiene que ver con que si alguien nos daba una mano aqui le dabamos para adelante
<julin> no era asi iznogud?
<julin> tu silencio me tranquiliza....
<PabloRubianes> je
<PabloRubianes> yo iba a estar en montevideo
<julin> bueno, pero de la comunidad podemos buscar alquien que nos de una mano
<iznogud> perdon si
<iznogud> era asi
<iznogud> estaba en otra
<julin> ah ja
<iznogud> ahora no me muevo
<iznogud> asi haya un incendio
<julin> ja
<iznogud> o haiga igual
<julin> en una de esas podemos pedir una mano en el sitio y vemos que pasa
<PabloRubianes> hay que poner un post en el sitio pisiendo voluntarios
<julin> eso si
<PabloRubianes> y julin capaz que mandas un mail a todos los inscriptos
<PabloRubianes> no?
<PabloRubianes> pidiendo gente en todos los flisols que haya
<julin> si, a mi me parece buena idea
<julin> intentamos eso iznogud?
<iznogud> el tema que seria bueno saber si en la zona 
<iznogud> las demas distros tienen gente
<iznogud> pa dar una mano
<julin> pero pedimos puntualmente para dar una mano en maldonado
<PabloRubianes> para hablar con la gente de flisol mandale un mail a eduardor que es el contacto del 2011 con flisol
<PabloRubianes> que te ponga en contacto con la dirigencia
<iznogud> de acuerdo si tenemos alguno mas le ddamos palante
<PabloRubianes> y pedimos gente de ubuntu a ver si aparece alguien
<julin> el contacto de nosotros decis?
<iznogud> nosotros aca casi con seguridad somos unos 6 
<PabloRubianes> si de ubuntu con flisol
<julin> perfecto
<iznogud> pero no todos tiene disponibilidad de mucho tiempo
<julin> hacemos el llamado y le mando
<PabloRubianes> porque pablo estuvo enfermo y el agarro la posta 
<PabloRubianes> eduardo es el que va a las reuniones
<julin> yo le mando entonces
<PabloRubianes> hoy creo que compraron las remeras
<iznogud> que bueno yo tengo un encarge como de 4
<PabloRubianes> eso lo arreglaste con el
<PabloRubianes> yo solo puse guita
<julin> necesitariamos despues algo de lo que me ofrecias en el mail
<PabloRubianes> je
<julin> para dar en el fliosl aqui
<PabloRubianes> estoy averiguando por pegotines
<PabloRubianes> pero cuando tengamos algo se las mandamos por encomienda o algo asi.
<PabloRubianes> ademas el 2 de abril seria el global jam no se donde
<PabloRubianes> pero es la semana antes
<julin> bien
<julin> bueno entonces aqui lo vamos viendo con iznogud y lo hablamos por mail
<julin> quedamos asi si les parece
<julin> hoy es cortito y al pie me tengo que ir a cenar ja
<julin> comento solo una cosa off topic que me llamo la atencion....saben que en el safari del ipad el sitio de nosotros no se ve
<julin> voy a investigar despues
<julin> estaremos censurados ja
<PabloRubianes> si yo ya me voy yendo
<PabloRubianes> jajaja capaz que si
<PabloRubianes> tendrias que probar otros sitios en drupal
<PabloRubianes> a ver si es por drupal o por nosotros
<julin> si, no he tenido tiempo pero me voy a fijar
<julin> despues les cuento era solo anecdotico 
<julin> bueno genteque pasen bien
<julin> saludos!
<iznogud> bueno gente si no se ofenden
<iznogud> ni me precisan me voy que tengo 3 maquinas pa hacer instalaciones varias
<julin> ja
<iznogud> saludos
<iznogud> si reite valor
<julin> eso de instalaciones varias em suena a windows...mmmm
<iznogud> alguno si
<iznogud> es loque hay valor
<julin> ja
<iznogud> y discos sata 
<julin> bueno saludos!
<julin> ah esos son buenos
<iznogud> guenazos
<iznogud> chau
<nayosc> hola hay alguien que me ayude a cambiar mi home a otro disco
<guxtak2> hola gente buenas
<guxtak2> ke tal una pregunta 
#ubuntu-uy 2011-03-18
<PabloRubianes> buenas
<EduardoR> hola
<EduardoR> MAñana de mañana arrancamos a imprimir las camisetas restantes
<EduardoR> el que venga que traiga camisetas y le estampamos con tinta negra
<PabloRubianes> hola EduardoR 
<EduardoR> estoy subiendo el video de la estampada
<PabloRubianes> quedaron buenas???
<EduardoR> impresionantes
<EduardoR> solo un pequeño faltante en el 7 de la primer version, qu equeda como / 
<EduardoR> falta el palito horizontal del 7
<EduardoR> pero es tan chiquito que no se nota
<EduardoR> de hecho, es posible arreglarlo
<EduardoR> probar esto: http://www.lanave.com.uy/flisol/Source-Camista_FLISOL_2011.avi
<EduardoR> descargar, en archivo, mejor
<EduardoR> EStoy felicitando a CArmelo por haber logrado Declaración de Interés Departamental para el Flisol 2011
<PabloRubianes> a ver esto...
<PabloRubianes> muy interesante el video
<PabloRubianes> lastima que no avisaste antes lo de las camisetas
<PabloRubianes> je pero ahora comprare de las otras
<PabloRubianes> ;-)
<EduardoR> camsetas, calzoncillos, lo que venga
<EduardoR> mientras alcance la tinta...
<EduardoR> del http://flisoluruguay.info/_detail/organizacion:2011:montevideo:ubuntu_animales_final300px.png?id=organizacion%3A2011%3Amontevideo%3Agrafica
<EduardoR> no se si se ve el 7.04 F.F.
<EduardoR> ese 7 quedó comido, casi como /
<EduardoR> pero mirando muy concentrado, le encontrás ese defecto
<EduardoR> por otro lado, veremos como se arregla el puntito tapado en el círculo del logo grande
<EduardoR> En realidad, se arregla con una gotita de tinta puesta con un pincelito
<EduardoR> ese también hay que ponerse a arreglar, después.
<EduardoR> Hace mas lento el proceso, nada más
<PabloRubianes> esta todo bien
<EduardoR> pero las de tinta negras son mas fáciles, porque cubre mucho mas con menos pasadas
<EduardoR> el blanco era mortal, viste el video, son un montón de pasadas
<EduardoR> Es posible que compremos, LA NAve, algunas camisetas mas livianas
<EduardoR> y de colores. Te aseguro que quedan muy bien. Pero no van a ser de la calidad de esas que salen $100, hoy comparabamos en la reunión, y son buena tela
<PabloRubianes> ta bueno
<EduardoR> de hecho es posible que ¡Flisol, haga tambien, una segunda tirada de colores
<EduardoR> en tinta negra, que va a sobrar mucha
<EduardoR> pero blanco, con Wikipedia, se va acomer un montón de tinta
<EduardoR> vistes las cantidades?
<EduardoR> http://flisoluruguay.info/organizacion:2011:montevideo:remeras
<EduardoR> esas son las cantidades
<EduardoR> perdón, cantidad de las negras, total 30 y las blancas total 29
<EduardoR> calcula el doble de todas
<PabloRubianes> solo 32 remeras???
<PabloRubianes> ahhhh
<EduardoR> las negras deberían ser 30
<EduardoR> pero allí dice 32....
<EduardoR> recórcholis Bátman!
<PabloRubianes> jaja
<PabloRubianes> bueno me fui a dormir
<PabloRubianes> saludos
<eduardor> hola
<eduardor> bye
#ubuntu-uy 2011-03-19
<virusuy> buenas noches!
<gonzalogtr> hola
<EduardoR> ping PabloRubianes
<EduardoR> Como nofui a laburar el viernes, ahora estoy en la oficina
<magu42> EduardoR⇉ recien vi en la lista de correo que mandaste la dir http://www.flisoluruguay.info/  pero no encuentro manera de llegar a ella desde google ,  que hay que hacer?  para llegar desde google
<EduardoR> Luego quiero revisar la lista de camisetas y ver como quedaron para empezar la estrategia de ventas.
<EduardoR> busca flisol uruguay, aparece tercero
<magu42> éste es el tercero http://flisoluruguay.info/2010:montevideo
<magu42> 2010
<EduardoR> estamos viendo porque no aparece primero
<EduardoR> es que hay demasiados links al 2010
<EduardoR> de hecho ahora estamo segundo !
<magu42> queria entrarle mil veces para que se posicionara arriba pero ni aparece :-(
<EduardoR> depende de algunos errores de configuración
<EduardoR> yo tambien lo busco mucho ;)
<EduardoR> pero los mecanismos cambiaron, hoy Google es muy difícil de engañar
<magu42> estoy  probando otros navegadores pero es lo mismo
<EduardoR> para google, el sitio es "Uruguay 2011"
<magu42> estaria bueno que cualquiera que lo busque, lo encuentre de una
<EduardoR> esa es la falla, el logo y título son una imágen de fondo que el buscador ignora por completo
<EduardoR> ahora están todos en las JRRL, jornadas regionales de Redes Libre
<magu42> ahh  cierto , en iporá no?
<EduardoR> si, tacuarembó
<EduardoR> bueno, tenemos las camisetas!!!!
<magu42> si ya lei,  aunque ayer llegó a la lista que faltaba gente y yo te pregunté el martes si faltaba y me dijiste que no,  te via mata!!
<magu42> ayer estaba bien al pedo y pude haber ido
<magu42> a cebar mete al menos
<magu42> mate*
<EduardoR> como es de esperar, los que prometieron, no aparecen
<magu42> vi el video  en la nave, me quedé con ganas de ver mas del proceso serigrafico
<EduardoR> es que mi celu es unaporquería
<magu42> nahh   se ve bien, decía mas tiempo, mas del proceso
<EduardoR> shamiel estaba filmando con uno mejorcito, pero no subimos todavía, seguroestá buscando como convertir el 3gp desde fedora :P
<magu42> solo por curiosidad
<EduardoR> y Lupa tiene las fotos, con buena cámara
<EduardoR> Castañet ayer tambien sacó fotos
<EduardoR> y una filmacion con el netbook en fotomatón
<magu42> exelente, espero ver más, cuando se pueda
<EduardoR> El tema que a cierta hora estás fundido y ya no podés pensar
<EduardoR> ma que fotos, querés una cama!
<magu42> jaja  me imagino, me quedé con ganas de dar una mano. Será en otra cosa entonces
<EduardoR> yo era especialista en planchar
<EduardoR> Shamiel y Ein plegaban y embolsaban
<magu42> por lo que vi mas que planchar , es vulcanizar la tinta o algo asi
<EduardoR> Cassinelli era el estampador y el único con músculos como para hacerlo
<EduardoR> si, vulcanizar
<magu42> todo el dia dandole a la goma sobre el paño te deja muerto!
<EduardoR> ahora tengo las horejas como Spock
<EduardoR> orejas* jajaja
<magu42> EduardoR⇉ tengo una duda,  hay local ya ?
<EduardoR> posicionar la camisa sobre la goma y sin que quede ni una arruga
<magu42> jaja y bien registrada
<magu42> sino queda en cualquier lugar
<EduardoR> wait
<magu42> ok
<EduardoR> sino, al plancharla queda la arruga para siempre!
<magu42> entiendo
<EduardoR> ping shamiel
<EduardoR> shaniel corresponsal desde las JRRL !!!
<EduardoR> shamiel *
<PabloRubianes> EduardoR: taba comiendo
<shamiel> hola EduardoR 
<EduardoR> hola
#ubuntu-uy 2011-03-20
<virusuy> buenas gente!
<cedriczg> hola
<virusuy> PabloRubianes: ping
<PabloRubianes> virusuy: si
<virusuy> PabloRubianes: va a haber jam aca?
<PabloRubianes> si 
<PabloRubianes> no se sabes donde... pero seria el 2 de abril
<PabloRubianes> se necesita gente para organizacion
<virusuy> PabloRubianes: que hay que ver en el tema de la organización ?
<PabloRubianes> organizar el evento
<EduardoR> hola!
<PabloRubianes> en este momento estamos organizando 3 eventos para el mes y nos esta tapando el agua
<PabloRubianes> todo el que quiera sumarse es bienvenido
<EduardoR> hay una propuesta de hacerlo en el MNAV.gub.uy
<EduardoR> como el año pasado
<PabloRubianes> igual aparte del lugar hay que buscar expositores
<EduardoR> es una semana antes del FLISoL, asi que es practicamente una pre-FLISoL
<EduardoR> hay que mostrar bien, como traducir, reportar bugs y todo eso
<EduardoR> voy a abuscar el manual de estilo de Debian, para traductores, es muy bueno
<virusuy> PabloRubianes: el tema es que los expositores tienen que tener ya conocimiento de lo que hablan
<virusuy> Por ejemplo, de packaging
<PabloRubianes> claro
<PabloRubianes> igual tambien se puede usar el global jam como una reunion de todo lo que es y de armado de ubuntu para la flisol
<EduardoR> podríamos mostrar VirtualBox
<virusuy> el museo de artes visuales tiene una conexión descente a internet ?
<EduardoR> para mostrar las versiones de Natty
<EduardoR> ADSL Comercial 3000/512
<EduardoR> + una fibra optica a REDuy que no sirve para mada ;)
<virusuy> EduardoR: laburo con REDuy dia a dia.. y si, no sirve para nada en este caso :-P
<virusuy> pero 3mb/512 sirven, dependiendo la cantidad de asistentes
<EduardoR> estoy proponiendo poner en mnav.red.uy un repo Debian/Ubuntu
<PabloRubianes> lo que si no se si conseguiremos gente que sepa de packaging y esas cosas a un nivel como el que necesitariamos
<virusuy> PabloRubianes: eso es verdad. yo se algo muy basico.. inclusive barbanegra de MVDlibre tambien sabe
<virusuy> pero no se a que nivel
<virusuy> bah, estaba empaquetando a UMA el bot del canal de mvdlibre
<EduardoR> barbanegra no se acercaría a un evento de Ubuntu, me estas jodiendo?
<virusuy> EduardoR: porque no lo haria ?
<virusuy> PabloRubianes: ojo, podemos juntarnos a hacer solo 1 tarea.. porque no se cuanta gente se supone que iria
<EduardoR> no se, barbanegra ha comentado varias veces descontento con las comunidades, no se si es así siempre, le vino ese día
<PabloRubianes> para el global jam de maverick habia como 30 personas en el correr del dia
<virusuy> PabloRubianes: podemos hacer translating, papercuts
<virusuy> por ejemplo, no es algo tan salado y la documentacion para explicarlo esta online en launchpad y wiki.ubuntu.com
<PabloRubianes> explicar como hacer para traducir eso si puedo explicar bien
<PabloRubianes> hay como 200 lineas en ubuntu que las traduje yo je
<EduardoR> todo bien, somo amigos, pero si le contás y acepta, todo bien
<virusuy> PabloRubianes: la misma con updgrade
<virusuy> Podemos testear el upgrade
<PabloRubianes> si para ese dia no se que version va a estar andando ya
<PabloRubianes> ya es fecha de beta?
<EduardoR> si pocos dias despues del beta1
<PabloRubianes> hoy probe el alpha y anda muy bien para ser alpha
<PabloRubianes> probe el daily en realidad
<virusuy> pero bueno, podemos ver esos temas, no ?
<PabloRubianes> si
<PabloRubianes> igual virusuy como te decia lo mas importante es que necesitamos gente que nos ayude
<virusuy> voy al super y vuelvo y seguimos hablando
 * virusuy is away: AFK !!!
<PabloRubianes> asi que si te pinta nos vendria barbaro
<PabloRubianes> dale
 * virusuy is back (gone 00:33:23)
<virusuy> PabloRubianes: ping
<EduardoR> en el servidor del museo están todos los isos para probar
<EduardoR> http://mnav.gub.uy/linux/
<virusuy> EduardoR: mejor aun
<EduardoR> el natty-alpha3-desktop-i386.iso ya lo tengo, pero falta el beta que lo descargo cuando salga
<virusuy> EduardoR: hay que hacer mucho tramite para conseguir el museo ?
<EduardoR> virusuy: en que nodo de reduy estás?
<EduardoR> hay que mandar una carta y está arreglado
<virusuy> EduardoR: en dos.. 
<virusuy> MIEM y DNASSP
<virusuy> como tecnico en ambos, no manejo el reduy en si, pero trabajo en instituciones donde esta instalado
<EduardoR> dan algun servicio?
<virusuy> No que yo sepa
<virusuy> solo consultan
<virusuy> EduardoR: vos laburas en algo de la REDuy ?
<EduardoR> no, pero recientemente me enchufaron y pedí una lista de servicios y no saben que decirme, jaja
<EduardoR> en el MNAV esta todo con Ubuntu, asi que quiero meter un repo o un cache
<EduardoR> pero alguien tendría que pedir usarlo, sinó van a arechazarlo porque creerán que no se sirve a nadie
<virusuy> EduardoR: ahi va... mira, el unico servicio que use yo fue el del BPS, que es exactamente igual que el web. pero por REDuy
<virusuy> despues, hay otro que da la CGN tambien
<EduardoR> si, son al pero para mi
<virusuy> EduardoR: pero con un ancho de banda de 512 :-S
<EduardoR> al pe-do
<PabloRubianes> toy
<virusuy> el de la CGN esta bueno porque son relacionados a los bienes
<virusuy> el del BPS me parece al dope
<EduardoR> es necesario que se cree unalista de servicios donde anunciar que es lo que hay
<EduardoR> usan algún ubuntu allí donde estás?
<virusuy> EduardoR: bienvenido a Uruguay, sientase a gusto
<virusuy> EduardoR: nop
<EduardoR> hay que ver quien en la REDuy, usa ubuntu para ver si vale la pena
<EduardoR> en realidad, el servicio existe, sólo tienen que habilitar el puerto 4142 y listo
<EduardoR> instalar y actualizar sería instantáneo
<EduardoR> hay que pensar en pegotines
<EduardoR> hoy diseñé un par para el poster de FLISoL
<EduardoR> puedo mandarles un archivo de 50K a los dos?
<virusuy> EduardoR: be my guest
<EduardoR> allí fueron, deben aceptar algo
<EduardoR> supongo
<EduardoR> me parece que lo subo a una wiki
<virusuy> EduardoR: mandalo otra vez
<virusuy> bueh
<virusuy> no se
<virusuy> subilo a algun lado y lo veo desde aca
<EduardoR> :S
<EduardoR> esto del XChat 
<EduardoR> abortado me dice
<PabloRubianes> mandame eso otra vez EduardoR 
<EduardoR> http://www.lanave.com.uy/linux/Pegotin_Ubuntu.svg
<EduardoR> ahora si
<EduardoR> es una idea a cocinar mejor
<PabloRubianes> ta bien pero por esos no pedi presupuesto
<EduardoR> es para notebooks, para poner en lugar de Windows
<PabloRubianes> igual fijate en el blog de canonical design estan los que estan dando ahora
<PabloRubianes> de ready for ubuntu
<PabloRubianes> estan los fuentes
<EduardoR> fueron para probar una idea, porque en el poster habia unos pegotines de esos
<EduardoR> como se llaman ?
<PabloRubianes> busca por stickers
<PabloRubianes> en los pegotines que le dieron a pablo que pidio de canonical
<PabloRubianes> vienen unos del tama;o de la tecla de windows
<PabloRubianes> esos quiero
<EduardoR> good
<EduardoR> en el shop de canonical :S
<EduardoR> http://shop.canonical.com/product_info.php?products_id=718
<EduardoR> pero esos se pueden hacer, pero cortarlos es un problema
<EduardoR> pero autoadhesivo laser no puede salir muy caro
<EduardoR> que sea una tira negra con circulo blanco o naranja y blanco es una papa
<EduardoR> a peso igual es ganancia
<EduardoR> sólo hay que vender 2 o 3 camisetas y salen con fritas :)
#ubuntu-uy 2012-03-12
<victortyau> buenos dias chicos
<victortyau> de montevideo
<victortyau> saludos desde Panama
<victortyau> hola CarlosNeyPastor
<victortyau> como va todo por alla
<CarlosNeyPastor> Hola
<CarlosNeyPastor> bien...
<CarlosNeyPastor> no me doy cuenta quien eres...¿te conozco?
<CarlosNeyPastor> dame unos minutos que me voy a cambiar a la laptop
<CarlosNeyPastor> ya vuelvo
<victortyau> hola CarlosNeyPastor
<victortyau> estuviste en la reunion del flisol
<victortyau> ?
#ubuntu-uy 2012-03-13
<SergioMeneses> virusuy: ping
<virusuy> SergioMeneses, pong
<virusuy> como va?
<SergioMeneses> virusuy: bien bien a q horas es la reunion?
<SergioMeneses> es hoy?
<virusuy> SergioMeneses, no tengo idea
<virusuy> magu42, sabes algo sobre eso ?
<magu42> no
<magu42> en la lista no vi nada
<SergioMeneses> magu42: aaa oks
<SergioMeneses> sino q pablo me respondio un email diciendo q hoy a las 23
<SergioMeneses> mira: La reunion es hoy a las 22 de uruguay/argentina... -3UTC
<magu42> somosbarrigas⟿ nada de encontré info de como compilar el kernel , queremos links  :-)
<somosbarrigas> retrocedí en el intento
<magu42> jaja
<somosbarrigas> mirá que no es tan fácil, no conozco tu nivel, el mío es muy básico
<magu42> instala el linux image , alldeb y el otro y no te hagas drama
<somosbarrigas> el tema es que ya no estoy de vacaciones, uso mi pc todos los días pa laburar, no puedo meter la pata
<magu42> mi nivel es el de atevido importante
<somosbarrigas> jajaj, cómo es eso de linux image?
<magu42> leé el link que te di
<magu42> tenes que instalar los 3 deb en orden
<magu42> no te compliques compilando , es al pp
<somosbarrigas> aha, como no me devolvió lo mismo que dice ahí no avancé
<somosbarrigas> hablo del paso previo que plantea
<magu42> ummm cual
<magu42> ?
<magu42> este dmesg | grep ASPM
<magu42> sino  te dice nada es que no tenes ese problema
<magu42> e instalar el kernel 3.2.5  no te soluciona nada
<somosbarrigas> me dice esto mirá:
<somosbarrigas> dmesg | grep ASPM
<somosbarrigas> perdón:
<somosbarrigas> [    0.457740] pci 0000:03:00.0: disabling ASPM on pre-1.1 PCIe device.  You can enable it with 'pcie_aspm=force'
<somosbarrigas> [    0.458495] ACPI _OSC control for PCIe not granted, disabling ASPM
<magu42> si tenés el problema , disabling ASPM on pre-1.1 PCIe device
<somosbarrigas> bueno le doy pa adelante entonces
<somosbarrigas> ya mismo
<magu42> si
<magu42> instala los tres paquetes del kernel en orden
<somosbarrigas> che, cómo hacen eso que hacés "somosbarrigas⟿" para llamarme la atención?
<magu42> no te entiendo la pregunta
<magu42> si pongo somosbarrigas 
<magu42> te sale en rojo
<magu42> globos y sonido hay que configuararlo
<magu42> configurarlo*
<somosbarrigas> no, será porque uso XChat-GNOME
<magu42> quek
<magu42> usa el otro
<magu42> y te guio
<somosbarrigas> pará primero voy por lo de la bat
<magu42> son casi iguales , pero es odioso el xchat-gnome
<magu42> no sé porque  jaja
<somosbarrigas> a ver si me das una mano. Debo descargar todo el contenido de esta página?
<magu42> dale
<magu42> de acá  http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/v3.2.5-precise/
<magu42> este  linux-headers-3.2.5-030205-generic-pae_3.2.5-030205.201202061401_i386.deb	0
<magu42> este 	linux-headers-3.2.5-030205_3.2.5-030205.201202061401_all.deb
<somosbarrigas> ambos?
<magu42> y este 	linux-image-3.2.5-030205-generic_3.2.5-030205.201202061401_i386.deb
<magu42> los tres
<somosbarrigas> ah los 3
<magu42> o de 64 bits si corresponde
<somosbarrigas> ah, yo uso 64 sí
<magu42> los 3 y tenés que instalarlos en ese orden
<magu42> bueno . los de 64 bits entonces ,  el alldeb  es común para ambos
<virusuy> 'nas noches
<magu42> nas virusuy 
<virusuy> magu42: como anas
<virusuy> andas*
<magu42> bien y vos?
<virusuy> bien
<magu42> +1
<virusuy> en 12.04 :-P
<magu42> uhhhhhh
<magu42> y?  como va
<magu42> lo tuve instalado en beta , y era horrible , muchos conflictos
<virusuy> la verdad
<virusuy> impecable
<virusuy> 0/0
<magu42> pero estaba lindo,  va a quedar muy bien
<virusuy> la verdad s
<magu42> como siempre canonical ,  lts  son las iso´s  a usar 
<virusuy> definitivamente
<magu42> igual que debian , cada dos años  jajaja
<magu42> 10.04.3   +1
<magu42> una roca
<virusuy> ajá
<somosbarrigas> <magu42>, el orden en el que los instalo es el mismo en el que aparecen en la página http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/v3.2.5-precise/?
<magu42> somosbarrigas⟿ si
<somosbarrigas> ok
<magu42> sino como dice en en link que te di 
<magu42> Ahora desde la terminal nos situamos en la carpeta donde descargamos los paquetes (suponiendo que fue en el Escritorio) con el comando 'cd', por ejemplo: cd ~/Escritorio, y ejecutamos el instalador: sudo dpkg -i *.deb.
<magu42> como te quede mas comodo , es igual
<somosbarrigas> ah
<somosbarrigas> no es del centro de soft, ox, abro desde terminal
<magu42> sip
<magu42> somosbarrigas⟿ leé los links que te envie , con cuidado , es facil , pero delicado
<somosbarrigas> ahí está trabajando la terminal... expectativa.
<magu42> jeje
<magu42> la adrenalina corre , mientras pensás andará esto o la cag...  mal    jajajaja
<somosbarrigas> terminó el proceso...
<somosbarrigas> supongo que es conveniente reiniciar
<magu42> tenés que 
<somosbarrigas> conky sigue diciendo q el kernel es 3.0
<magu42> cambio de kernel , una de las pocas veces que hay que reiniciar
<magu42> tendré que eperarlo , me intriga como si lo hubiese hecho yo   jaja
<magu42> esperarlo*
<somosbarrigas> ¡¡¡¡TENGO KERNEL NUEVO!!!!
<magu42> y la bateria?
<magu42> que dice
<somosbarrigas> la dejo descargar un minuto y te digo
<somosbarrigas> uh, qué garrón 99% 1hora 39 min.
<magu42> y en win cuanto dice?
<somosbarrigas> ni idea desde ubuntu 10.10 no instalo win en esta.
<somosbarrigas> la bat es nueva tiene 6 meses
<magu42> que raro 
<magu42> que dice el  dmesg | grep ASPM  ahora?
<somosbarrigas> [    0.368768] pci 0000:03:00.0: disabling ASPM on pre-1.1 PCIe device.  You can enable it with 'pcie_aspm=force'
<somosbarrigas> [    0.369442] ACPI _OSC control for PCIe not granted, disabling ASPM
<magu42> sigue igual  :(
<magu42>  You can enable it with 'pcie_aspm=force'  pero no me doy cuenta como
<somosbarrigas> y bue... por lo menos me saqué un miedo, cambiar el kernel no  es difícil
<magu42> jeje  sip
<magu42> somosbarrigas⟿ el   uname -a     te dice que el kernel es el 3.2.5  ?
<somosbarrigas> sí
<magu42> pucha
<somosbarrigas> Linux lgrm-Satellite-L305 3.2.5-030205-generic #201202061401 SMP Mon Feb 6 19:02:31 UTC 2012 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<magu42> googlearemos   pcie_aspm=force   a ver de que va , pero mañana me levanto 6:30   jaja
<magu42> nas somosbarrigas 
<somosbarrigas> sí no te calientes
<magu42> nas mudos
<magu42> jeje
<magu42> nas noches
<somosbarrigas> gracias, loco
#ubuntu-uy 2012-03-14
<manja> hola compañeros de la comunidad de software libre 
<Naudy> saludos
<Naudy> buenas noches
<ratman> holas
<onix> hola a todos..
<CarlosNeyPastor> virusuy ¿estas?
<virusuy> CarlosNeyPastor: up and running
<virusuy> por aproximadamente 20 min mas
<CarlosNeyPastor> ja ja ja 
<CarlosNeyPastor> ¿todo tranquilo?
<virusuy> todo quieto
<virusuy> aplicando politcias de seguridad en servidores
<CarlosNeyPastor> tengo una pregunta para joderte
<virusuy> dale decime
<CarlosNeyPastor> opa
<CarlosNeyPastor> interesante
<CarlosNeyPastor> yo probando 12.04
<CarlosNeyPastor> :P
<CarlosNeyPastor> mira
<virusuy> yo hace 2 dias
<virusuy> que lo uso
<virusuy> 10 pts
<virusuy> parece estable y todo jajaj
<CarlosNeyPastor> tengo una notebook ultimo modelo...
<CarlosNeyPastor> una amd duron 333mhz con 32 de ram y 8 de video
<CarlosNeyPastor> no la envidies
<CarlosNeyPastor> ojo con este dato 
<virusuy> jajaja
<CarlosNeyPastor> 512 mb de disco duro 
<CarlosNeyPastor> ¿que sistema le meto?
<CarlosNeyPastor> es un hobbie
<virusuy> jajaja
<virusuy> 32 de ram
<virusuy> ta heavy
<virusuy> puppy ?
<CarlosNeyPastor> mela dieron toda rota y la repare
<CarlosNeyPastor> purry, pero queda instalado?
<CarlosNeyPastor> ja ja ja si esta heavy
<virusuy> tengo la idea de que si
<CarlosNeyPastor> hace mas de un mes
<CarlosNeyPastor> que estoy con eso 
<CarlosNeyPastor> je 
<virusuy> buscala
<virusuy> capaz te sirve
<virusuy> sino jugatela con
<virusuy> lubuntu
<virusuy> o xubuntu
<CarlosNeyPastor> ok pruebo y te cuento 
<virusuy> dudo, pero bueh, perdido por perdido
<CarlosNeyPastor> pero con 512 mb de disco arrancan?
<virusuy> no tengo la mas remota idea
<CarlosNeyPastor> si, de ultima 
<virusuy> por eso tendrias que probar vos
<CarlosNeyPastor> si, lo hare
<CarlosNeyPastor> la entre a reparar de a poco 
<CarlosNeyPastor> y el disco duro lo consegui hoy 
<CarlosNeyPastor> porque cuando la desarme me encontre con una bolsa con tornillos en lugar del disco duro
<CarlosNeyPastor> je je je 
<CarlosNeyPastor> estuvo buenisimo eso 
<CarlosNeyPastor> me rei como loco 
<CarlosNeyPastor> cuando lo encontre
<CarlosNeyPastor> virusuy: me voy, mañana pruebo en la "tremenda maquina" y te cuento.
<CarlosNeyPastor> un abrazo!
<virusuy> CarlosNeyPastor: abrazo
<virusuy> avisanos
<CarlosNeyPastor> dale...
<CarlosNeyPastor> nos vemos!
<CarlosNeyPastor> gracias por la mano
#ubuntu-uy 2012-03-15
<virusuy> magu42: 
<virusuy> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lKA6OTTfuco
<magu42> jaja
<magu42> virusuy⟿ y en el otro extremo de lo genial tenemos...
<magu42> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xVIVvOqBHps
<magu42> si escuchas eso y no movés el pie o la cabeza es que estás muerto
<virusuy> amen
<da___> hola
<victortyau> casa llena
#ubuntu-uy 2012-03-16
<Triviox> ratman_, !! el Uruguay el chiquito!!!
<ratman_> jeje
 * Triviox también conoce a Andrea.. (compañera de laburo) =P
<ratman_> jeje
<ratman_> si es muy chico 
<ratman_> yo no la conosco mas de la pagina y del chat
<ratman_> pera a ver si me equivoco 
<ratman_> cual andrea
<ratman_> jejeje
<virusuy> buenas naits
<ratman_> consoco varias
<ratman_> jejeje
<ratman_> nas virusuy
<virusuy> ratman_: wopa
<ratman_> che virusuy que cel toenes
<virusuy> ratman_: motorola defy
<ratman_> ah toy buscando alguien con s2
<ratman_> jejeje
<virusuy> rubianes
<virusuy> tiene 1
<ratman_> yo tengo pero de antyel
<virusuy> aquel tambien
<ratman_> quiero ver si puedo flashearlo 
<virusuy> flashearlo no es lo mismo que liberarlo
<ratman_> sip lo que sea
<virusuy> liberarlo es facil
<virusuy> se hace por IMEI
<ratman_> se que quiero sacrlo de entel 
<virusuy> vas a cualquier casa de desbloqueo de cell y te lo hacen
<ratman_> antel 
<ratman_> pero ademas quiero cambioarle el sistema
<virusuy> androi?
<virusuy> *
<virusuy> a que lo queres pasar?
<ratman_> android 4.0
<virusuy> recien salio el rom oficial para ese modelo en europa
<virusuy> para algunos carriers de alla
<virusuy> asi que aguantate un tiempito y lo tenes
<virusuy> no se como estará cyanogenmod para ese modelo
<ratman_> esta no oficial 
<ratman_> jejeje
<virusuy> puede ser si
<virusuy> no estoy muy al tanto de ese modelo especifico
<ratman_> voy a evr si lo llevo 
<ratman_> es que con antel me morire esperando que suban un firm
<ratman_> ademas lei que necesito actualizar 
<ratman_> a veces la bateria calienta
<ratman_> lei que actualizando se arregla
<ratman_> igual solo me paso una vez
<ratman_> pero bueno 
<ratman_> virusuy, 
<ratman_> vistes esto 
<ratman_> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D_nBBoekkdI
<virusuy> ratman_: si lo habia visto
<virusuy> es genia
<virusuy> genial*
<virusuy> pero es parte del tema de marketing
<virusuy> la gente le gusta windows no porque sea mejor o opeor, porque ya estan acostumbrados
<virusuy> a la gente le cuesta cambiar
<ratman_> es peor que eso 
<ratman_> porque win cambia y lo ven positivo nunca se quejan 
<ratman_> pero se quejan si no es
<ratman_> nos vemso mañana, ta luego 
<laurence> magu42, aqui chateando desde Anon-OS, solo para no usar siempre lo mismo
<magu42> jaja
<magu42> como andas laurence ?
<laurence> No da para mas
<magu42> fue divertido y con respeto , como corresponde
<laurence> Es un Ubuntu 11.10, con una coleccion de herramientas de red. Ahora, como Live DVD, me gusta, es muy liviano y completito
<laurence> Maniana hago el pendrive
<magu42> laurence⟿ estuve siguiendo esto todo el dia , anon dice que tiene un backdoor , que puede meterse en en SO instalado 
<magu42> mejor usar backtrack
<laurence> En el MBook no andaba la musica, ahora en una HP al iniciarlo hace todo un prologo musical. Creo que esto va a terminar en cosas comerciales
<magu42> tiene como 300 herramientas de las que solo entendí 10 , como mucho jaja
<magu42> algunos dicen que está basado en freebsd , se han dicho muchas cosas hoy con respecto a esa ISO
<laurence> El Tor Browser esta bueno, nosotros gozamos de amplia libertad de expresion, pero solo en una pequenia parte del mundo ocurre esto
<magu42> benditos seamos 
<laurence> Hay que ir preparando herramientas para comunicarse en regimenes dictatoriales o cuando los gobiernos controlen aun mas a Internet
<laurence> Hay otro Anon OS basado en BSD, son dos diferentes
<magu42> al final probé el tor y el tor browser y tal cual tu me dijiste es un poco mas lento para navegar , pero está bueno
<magu42> ahh son dos , con razón el lio 
<Triviox_> uhh me hicieron acordar,,sabia que me faltaba instalar algo!
<laurence> Yo uso una laptop vieja que me dejo un hijo mio para que le haga reparar, tiene mal el disco duro, lo formatee y no pude instalarle nada porque esta fallado, solo anda la RAM. A mal puerto van conmigo ...
<magu42> Triviox⟿ loic no hay que instalarlo  jajajajaa
<laurence> Ahora la tengo solo para estos usos,
<laurence> salgo y vuelvo en unos minutos...
<magu42> Triviox⟿ no ande en cosas raras !!!
<magu42> no lo quiero ver en el informativo central como el chileno de cuevana  jaja
<magu42> uhh ahora me doy cuenta de que Triviox_ son dos , con razón no lees lo que te digo  jajaja
<Triviox_> jajaja perdon!!
 * Triviox_ instalando tor :D
<magu42> esquizofrenico 
<Triviox_> nah..
<Triviox_> seguridad nomas..
<Triviox_> para "algunas cosas" :P
<magu42> ta bueno ,medio lento , lo que no pude fue sumarme a la red , no estamos en el radio de alcance o algo asi
<magu42> usarlo si , colaborar no pude
<magu42> seguridad Triviox_ para algunas cosas que magu42 no quiere saber jejeje
<Triviox_> el bridge es re tranza de configurar..
<Triviox_> yo tampoco pude magu42 ..
<Triviox_> hay que hacer un usuario y todo por seguridad.. sino pueden controlar tu pc :S
<magu42> Triviox_   usuario ni en cuete  jajaja
<magu42> pueden elazar mi ip , pero usuario ni ahi!!!
<magu42> enlazar*
<Triviox_> sip... es raro.. el compartir conex yo pude pero no se me conecto nadie.. el bridge si que no pude
<magu42> igual yo
<magu42> Triviox_  me encantó http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ley_de_Godwin   
<magu42> lo que es anadar con gente culta , que lo tiró
<magu42> andar*
<Triviox_> jaja, entre nos? lo vi hace una semana en un blog.. pero calzaba justito!!
<magu42> vos no aclares nada que yá quedaste como un rey , aparte no importa quien te lo dijo o donde lo leiste , el tema es que lo sabias jeje
<magu42> y calzaba justito mismo 
<Triviox_> maldito vidalia.. me esta dando lucha ¬¬
<magu42> a mi me anda bien en squeeze stable
<Triviox_> yeah.. ahora si,,, estaba corriendo tor, era eso.. un pkill y se acabó la rabia :D
<magu42> pkill +1
<magu42> Triviox_esas son las cosas por las que no podría usar win nunca mas 
<magu42> EduardoR⟿ jajaja
<magu42> ahora que llamé tu atencion me voy a dormir
 * magu42 el peor!!
<Triviox_> :O
<Triviox_> jajaja
<Triviox_> nos vemos m4v 
<Triviox_> magu42, 
<EduardoR> :(
<Triviox_> gud nai :)
<magu42> casi casi
<Triviox_> fail :$
<magu42> el tab nos hace esas cosas
<EduardoR> iba a decirles que tengo el contacto
<EduardoR> para tener un repo de ubuntu en uruguay
<magu42> uhh ya me iba , ahora no puedo
<EduardoR> eso es todo, hasta mañana
<magu42> estimado Sr EduardoR  diga
<Triviox_> jajaja EduardoR 
<EduardoR> cri cri .... cri cri 
<magu42> EduardoR⟿ cuando digo que sos el peor me quedo corto
<magu42> jajajaja
<EduardoR> jajajaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<EduardoR> que te parece, ahabía un repo en Seciu 
<EduardoR> y como nadie lo usaba, lo sacaron 
<EduardoR> CHAN!!!
<magu42> como dijera les luthier  ,,,,  y no lo vioooo  
<EduardoR> como c**** nos ibamos a enterar???¿?¿?¿
<Triviox_> habia un repo de verdad aca? me quiero morir..
<EduardoR> mañana le mando un mail para reactivar la cosa
<magu42> la mano derecha no sabe lo que escribe la izq como siempre en este bendito pais
<Triviox_> sera que algun dia dejaremos de depender de la uba? :D
<magu42> somos de madera!!!
<EduardoR> parece que quieren que alguien se haga cargo
<magu42> si habremos hablado de ese tema!!
<magu42> a la M...   ahi se complicó
<magu42> alguien idoneo y con tiempo 
<magu42> ummmmmmmmmmm
<EduardoR> tengo que contactar al tipo y ver que onda
<magu42> una vez hecho eso EduardoR veremos quien puede hacerse cargo
<EduardoR> exacto, no es claro el tema
<magu42> la infraestructura está , cosas que siempre nos falta 
<magu42> cosa*
<EduardoR> lo otro, en Flisol Montevideo, la pagian de facebook, ustedes pueden postear algo?
<magu42> EduardoR⟿ pero hay de donde arrancar , no lo puedo creer!!
<magu42> no lo he intentado , pero soy admin , supongo que si jaja
<EduardoR> nadie responde nada, no se si es que está mal configurado
<EduardoR> ah! justo vos
<EduardoR> Triviox, entonces
<magu42> jajaja  por eso
<EduardoR> necesito saber si desde tu cuenta podes escribir un post o responder
<EduardoR> porque es un monólogo
<Triviox_> perdon.. estaba con el otro nick
<Triviox_> ese quedo colgado. tendria que relesearlo o algo..
<magu42> es que si yo escribo sale igual que los tuyos EduardoR  como flisol montevideo
<magu42> Triviox_   acá   http://www.facebook.com/Flisol.Montevideo
<Triviox_> sip.. hablaba del irc.. de porque no respondia :P
<Triviox> agora sim..
<EduardoR> por lo menos hay una respuesta
<magu42> EduardoR⟿ ves mi comentario??
<magu42> con mi nick esquizofrenico?
<EduardoR> no lo veo
<EduardoR> sobre que?
<magu42> que basura el formato nuevo de fb 
<EduardoR> lo veo
<magu42> pucha me cuesta encontrarme a mi mismo  quek  que es el nuevo formato
<EduardoR> una bosta
<magu42> bsd  va no ?
<magu42> o es una licencia muy benevolente ?
<magu42> :)
<EduardoR> :::hola puden mandar afiches? aca para rivera
<EduardoR> es joda?
<EduardoR> siempre llevé BSD y Comunix, pero nadie se enteró
<magu42> es que no entiende como funciona esto , cree que es otra cosa
<virusuy> quien rompio algo aca?
<virusuy> magu42 capaz? 
<magu42> vos virusuy 
<magu42> virusuy⟿  yo lo unico que rompo es la paciencia de los demás 
<virusuy> jaja, como andan?
<magu42> y si sacan al ubuntulog2  te digo la verdad
<magu42> bien virusuy , tu?
<virusuy> tranqui por suerte
<magu42> EduardoR⟿ si el flaco quiere llevar un pc con BSD todo bien , pero tirar por tirar bolazos , yo tiro más , total son gratis  jaja
<magu42> virusuy⟿ ud no trabaja mañana temprano?
<virusuy> si
<virusuy> por ?
<EduardoR> virusuy, administrarías (no solo claro), un repo de ubuntu uruguay si existiera?
<magu42> porque debería estar descansando virusuy 
<virusuy> EduardoR: si
<virusuy> seria un honor
<magu42> para que mañana esa cabeza funcione como debe jeje
<virusuy> magu42: duermo 5 hrs y estoy listo
<virusuy> de hecho estoy desarollando un nuevo metodo de descanzo
<magu42> virusuy⟿ +1
<virusuy> dormir 45 min
<virusuy> y levantarte y seguir
<virusuy> 4hrs
<magu42> onda Edisson
<virusuy> despues de nuevo 45 min y asi
<virusuy> hasta que llegas a la noche y dormir 5 hrs
<magu42> dormia siestas de dos horas 
<magu42> virusuy⟿ encarás administrar el repo de ubuntu en URU ?
<virusuy> magu42: sin dramas
<magu42> 150 o 151 que más dá   jaja
<magu42> virusuy⟿ +1  otra vez
<EduardoR> ok, mañana empezás
<EduardoR> jajajaja :P
<virusuy> jajajaj
<virusuy> dame un usuario que pueda hacer sudo y estoy listo
<magu42> EduardoR⟿ conseguimos sysadmin !!
<EduardoR> tengo un contacto que supuestamente lo tenía
<magu42> virusuy⟿ porque sudo??
<magu42> es en centos
<EduardoR> pero lo sacaron porque nadie lo usaba
<virusuy> para hacer sudo su-
<virusuy> sudo su -
<EduardoR> parece chiste 
<magu42> jaja  virusuy toy jodiendo , ni idea en que está
<EduardoR> en serio, voya contactarlo y ver que se necesita
<magu42> EduardoR⟿ tenés todo , que más ??
<EduardoR> esta todo en cero. 
<magu42> puff
<EduardoR> no se si falta máquina quizás
<virusuy> tienen ya lugar donde alojarlo ?
<magu42> quien fué el genio que lo borró?
<EduardoR> pero no creo, hay línea, eso es seguro
<virusuy> digo, conexion etc
<EduardoR> si es en secui
<virusuy> cuanto hay ?
<EduardoR> seciu*ç
<EduardoR> seciu*
<virusuy> de ancho de banda para darle ?
<EduardoR> ni idea
<virusuy> seria algo fundamental a averiguar
<virusuy> si quieren puedo setear el mirror
<EduardoR> pero ahora están todos con la fibra
<virusuy> me dan acceso y lo hago
<EduardoR> no hay nada ahora
<virusuy> y arrancar el proceso de "oficializar" el mirror
<virusuy> bueno, eventualmente cuando haya algo
<magu42> EduardoR⟿ están todos los elementos , hardware un admin , dale antes de que se arrepienta!!!!!!!
<EduardoR> hoy veía con al Taller de informatica en "21", le estaban metiendo la fibra
<EduardoR> en pocitos estan rompiendo todas las veredas
<magu42> Pregunta , todo el repo de ubuntu son como 60 gb no ?
<EduardoR> no tengo idea, pero esa cantidad es una ganga
<virusuy> son mas
<virusuy> dejame ver
<magu42> no perdon 60 son solo linux
<EduardoR> hay que imaginar que hay varias versiones activas
<magu42> como corno ves eso virusuy ?
<virusuy> magu42: ya te digo
<magu42> este muchacho me vuelve loco
<EduardoR> en 32 y 64
<EduardoR> y ahora hasta ARM
<magu42> y me obliga a googlear como loco
<magu42> uhh  claro son un montón
<virusuy> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Mirrors
<magu42> pero es cuestion de tiempo al principio , despues es actualizar
<virusuy> ahi hay poca info, pero hay un canal de IRC donde estan los que administran los mirrors
<virusuy> y te tiran unos links con ayuda 
<magu42> virusuy⟿ está agiornado 
<virusuy> si ustedes quieren, yo puedo administrarlo
<virusuy> no tengo drama
<virusuy> o podemos ocmpartirlo entre 2 a la administracion
<virusuy> no muchos mas
<EduardoR> genial
<magu42> pucha dice 382 gb
<EduardoR> yo de cara dura , me meto
<magu42> vamo arriba entonces
<EduardoR> y 38
<virusuy> 382 no es tanto
<virusuy> no se que hard pueden llegar a conseguir
<virusuy> pero mientras mas, mucho mejor
<EduardoR> en 2010
<magu42> no es tanto!!
<magu42> jaja
<EduardoR> creo que con 500G no alcanza
<magu42> que grosos que son
<virusuy> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+archivemirrors
<virusuy> quier ya de paso decir que estoy con ubuntu 12-04 y anda de 10 puntos
<virusuy> cero cuelge, cero problema, 
<virusuy> menos mal, es lo que esperaba de un LTS
<virusuy> pero volvamos a este tema
<virusuy> que esta bueno
<virusuy> como consiguieron el lugar? el ancho de banda, digo
<EduardoR> en seciu ya lo tienen
<magu42> EduardoR  te hablan
<EduardoR> son los que organizan todo
<EduardoR> la infraestructura de DNS es de allí
<virusuy> y podemos conseguir que nos dejen colocar un server ahi?
<virusuy> o darnos uno ?
<virusuy> o es media tranza?
<EduardoR> tengo que averiguar, solo tengo un nombre y un mail
<EduardoR> estoy en otra cosa ahora y el fin de semana armo un mail lindo para el tipo
<virusuy> sale mailsito con copia a la lista de correos !!
<magu42> EduardoR⟿ arranque por ahi
<magu42> primero que tantee EduardoR  el terreno
<EduardoR> ojo, no batir demasiado
<EduardoR> esto es UN SECRETO!!!!!!!
<magu42> después mejor al grupo minimo de ubuntu
<EduardoR> ja
<magu42> ahi estás virusuy 
<EduardoR> está haciendo cartel rojo tipo cronicas!
<magu42> y recién despues a las listas
<virusuy> oka
<magu42> hablando de eso donde anda pablo y daniel  ??
<magu42> andan*
<virusuy> por lo menos saben que cuentan conmigo
<magu42> missing in action 
<magu42> virusuy⟿ +1
<EduardoR> chara chan chanchan chanchan chan Borraron el primer repo uruguayo porque daba pantalla azul
<magu42> jajajaja
<EduardoR> cosas que s ebarajaron en la reunión de MAldonado que no fui
<magu42> antes que nada y primero que todo , que es seciu    EduardoR 
<EduardoR> Servicio Central de Informatica Universitario (SeCIU)
<magu42> guau!!
<EduardoR> eso dice mi amigo Google
<magu42> mi google ha muerto , o  el dueño al menos 
<magu42> o sea yo
<EduardoR> me too
<magu42> Servicio Central de Informatica Universitario (SeCIU)   como se come eso , donde queda , queda en algun lugar?
<EduardoR> mañana entrego una netbook con mint 12 tengo que terminarla ya
<magu42> medio etereo
<EduardoR> es virtual obvio
<magu42> dale EduardoR 
<magu42> todo es virtual!!
<EduardoR> es quien registra los DNS de uruguay
<EduardoR> todos los .uy, salvo los com.uy
<EduardoR> ubuntu.org.uy por ejemplo
<EduardoR> están en cada cable de la UdelaR
<EduardoR> Universidad de la República
<magu42> me gustaria laburar en un lugar asi , no existe , nadie manda , nadie sabe donde queda , pero el cheque está todos los meses 
<EduardoR> U de la R
 * magu42 es un nabo
<EduardoR> calcula los miles de dominioos uruguayos y multiplica por U$D25
<EduardoR> anuales
<magu42> los quiero todos
<magu42> :)
<EduardoR> es una torta de guita
<EduardoR> http://www.rau.edu.uy/servicios/tarifas.htm
<magu42> hoy tuve que andar por toda la ciudad de la costa y veo carteles de antel en cada columna , guita a roletes y nosotros viendo quien nos imprime 60 afiches
<EduardoR> ajjajaa
<magu42> en algo andamos mal 
<magu42> pero muy mal
<magu42> jaja
<magu42> bue EduardoR termina esa instalcion de ese mint  ummmm
<magu42> y yó a dormir
<magu42> virusuy EduardoR   NAS NOCHES 
<virusuy> magu42: nas
<EduardoR> bytes!
<victortyau> hola ratman
<victortyau> como vamos che
<ratman> yholas
#ubuntu-uy 2012-03-17
<lunatiCC0> buenas
<lunatiCC0> hola magu42 
<magu42> hola lunatiCC0 
<lunatiCC0> tengo ganas de matar a una "xo guru"
<magu42> ahhhhh
<magu42> no agarraba
<magu42> ya estaba todo liquidado y zas
<magu42> ya estaba todo liquidado y zas!!
<lunatiCC0> no fueron 2 o 3, mando 4 correos al hilo
<lunatiCC0> cuatro!
<magu42> es según como le dé 
<magu42> en la lista de olpc ha metido mas y todos seguidos
<lunatiCC0> de todas formas le mande un correo privado al nuevo, para que no se valla
<lunatiCC0> pero no puedo creer el poco sentido comun de esa mujer
<magu42> espero que se suavice con ese email , una lastima ya se había calmado
<magu42> igual , que poco aguante para la critica  jeje
<lunatiCC0> bueno, si, pero es cosa nuestra asegurarnos que no se vallan
<lunatiCC0> no por eso
<magu42> primer correo del flaco , puteando los metodos de comunicarnos con las personas ej fb 
<magu42> otro extremista no necesitamos
<magu42> ya tuvimos uno , gracias
 * magu42 is away: cenando
<patrix> Experimentando con un live cd de Tails, de navegación anónima, con la red Tor
<ubuntero> tengo un problema
<ubuntero> alguien sabe porque no puedo instalar gnome desktop enverionment en ubuntu 11.10
<CarlosNeyPastor> Hola ubuntero
<CarlosNeyPastor> ¿cómo estas?
<ubuntero> hola
<ubuntero> bien y vos
<CarlosNeyPastor> ¿bien, arreglando la biblioteca de mi cuarto 
<ubuntero> ahh
<ubuntero> vos podes responderme
<CarlosNeyPastor> ja ja ja 
<CarlosNeyPastor> me gusta la literatura
<CarlosNeyPastor> vemos si te puedo ayudar
<ubuntero> bien ahi
<CarlosNeyPastor> ¿Cómo lo instalaste?
<ubuntero> ok
<ubuntero> ubuntu lo instale desde usb-live
<ubuntero> ubuntu biene con unity, yo queria probar gnome-shell
<CarlosNeyPastor> y desde terminal no probaste?
<ubuntero> instalar ubuntu desde terminal no se
<ubuntero> instale gnome-shell pero gnome no se puede instalar por inconsistencia en librerias, creo que hay una libreria que sustituye a la otra y se necesitan las dos
<ubuntero> una de ellas creo que se llama lobcogl5
<CarlosNeyPastor> ¿y las alternativas?
<CarlosNeyPastor> dame 5 que las busco y te las digo
<CarlosNeyPastor> sudo add-apt-repositoryppa:webupd8team/gnome3
<CarlosNeyPastor> sudo apt-get update
<CarlosNeyPastor> sudo apt-get install gnome-shell-extensions-alternate-tab
<CarlosNeyPastor> sudo apt-get install gnome-shell-extensions-alternative-status-menu
<CarlosNeyPastor> o actualizando a 12.04
<CarlosNeyPastor> ?
<ubuntero> el gnome-shell si lo pude instalar lo que no puedo es instalar el resto de gnome, o sea gnome-core, gnome, etc
<ubuntero> el 12.04 todavia no quiero instalar, voy a esperar
<CarlosNeyPastor> mira que esta bueno y no falla, (por lo menos a mi no me ha fallado todavia y lo estoy usando hace unas semanas)
<CarlosNeyPastor> cuando estaba en Alpha 2 era un calambre 
<CarlosNeyPastor> pero ahora mejoro pila
<ubuntero> y en que version esta ahora
<CarlosNeyPastor> Beta 1
<CarlosNeyPastor> yo lo tengo instalado en una netbook, en la laptop y en la pc de escritorio y no tengo problemas
<CarlosNeyPastor> (la que más palo le doy es la netbook y no me da problema ninguno
<ubuntero> yo para instalarlo tengo la maghalanes del plan ceibal
<CarlosNeyPastor> no se...
<CarlosNeyPastor> je je 
<CarlosNeyPastor> te iba a escribir
<CarlosNeyPastor> no se... probalo
<ubuntero> cuanto precisa de ram y procesador
<CarlosNeyPastor> segun dice 1gb de ram
<CarlosNeyPastor> y 1 ghz de procesador
<CarlosNeyPastor> ya lo he hecho arrancar con 256 de ram 
<CarlosNeyPastor> sin efectos
<ubuntero> un giga de ram tengo
<CarlosNeyPastor> nunca probe con 256 con compiz
<ubuntero> y el procesador es atom 1.6 x2
<CarlosNeyPastor> mi netbook tiene eso 
<CarlosNeyPastor> y lo tengo andando (desde una actualización)
<CarlosNeyPastor> cuando salga el final lo instalo desde cero
<ubuntero> a mi se me rompio el pendrive sino lo instalo y cualquier cosa vuelvo a instalar 11.10
<ubuntero> bueno gracias loko que pases bien
<CarlosNeyPastor> dale, de nada
<CarlosNeyPastor> disculpa que no fui de mucha ayuda
<ubuntero> igual ahora capaz que pruebo el 12.04 , ya tengo alguien que me dice que le funca bien
<ubuntero> jeje gracias
<Ignacio> lunatiCC0: Hola! Bienvenido a Ubuntu uy
<lunatiCC0> hola Ignacio
<ratman> holas
<virusuy> ratman: que haces?
<ratman> aca leyendo 
<ratman> jeje
<ratman> y alli
<virusuy> cocinando
#ubuntu-uy 2012-03-18
<naudy> Invitación a todos para el Seminario sobre Seguridad informática que se estará realizando a partir del miércoles 21 de marzo. El seminario es online y Gratuito!!! Lo único que hay deben hacer es registrarse. La url en donde pueden encontrar mas informacion es http://www.joseschenone.com.ar/2012/03/seminario-de-seguridad.html
<pablo_> buenas noches a todos...
<onix> buenas noches a todos..
<ubSolymar> buenas, alguien por aca?
<ubSolymar> buenas, alguien por aca?
#ubuntu-uy 2013-03-12
<mfginformatica> hola soy mario demontevideo urguay
<mfginformatica> quisiera saber si tienen a la venta dvd ubuntu 64 bits o solo los puedo encargar por internet
<mfginformatica> o si tienen algun numero de telefono en montevideo para comprarlos
<mfginformatica> mi correo es rtmservice@live.com si pueden comunicarse les agradesco
<pcapeluto> Como anda PabloRubianes?
<PabloRubianes> que haces tanto tiempo
<pcapeluto> Acá ando, haciendo dormir al enano...
<pcapeluto> o intentando por lo menos
<ratman> hola
<ratman> hola p
<ratman> hola PabloRubianes
<ratman> hola pcapeluto
<pcapeluto> como anda ratman
<ratman> aca saliendo de algunas cosas
<ratman> y tu como andas
<pcapeluto> llevándola, voy a ver si puedo conectarme más seguido en estos días
<ratman> sip yp tambien ando en algo asi 
<pcapeluto> como andan las cosas por acá? vi que cambió mucho, se internasionalizó la comunidad...
<ratman> sip algo 
<ratman> con ubunconla esta movidosupongo 
<ratman> jeje
<ratman> bueno me tengo que salir me tan echando 
<ratman> mañana me conecto mas temprano 
<ratman> y en la semana
<pcapeluto> dale
<ubuntero> buenas
#ubuntu-uy 2013-03-14
<danielmato> Buenas noches
<PabloRubianes> unimix, BartOC danielmato, hacemos la reunion aca, a mi no me da el portugues pa ponerme a explicar que es la ubuconla
<unimix> va a ser una reunion de amigos, pocos y conocidos :)
<PabloRubianes> si
<unimix> yo no tengo problema. el problema lo van a tener los brasileros para entenderme :P
<PabloRubianes> igual no hay mucha novedades
<PabloRubianes> mejor lo hacemos aca
<unimix> salvo lo del papa, supongo que no :)
<BartOC> lol
<BartOC> ustedes diran pero si la gente llega al canal de br
<PabloRubianes> hace 20 min tendrian que estar
<PabloRubianes> tampoco me parece que entre mucha gente 
<PabloRubianes> hay que ser puntuales
<BartOC> PabloRubianes +1
<PabloRubianes> bueno arrancamos
<unimix> ok, cierto, pero no todos los miercoles son iguales
<unimix> avanti
<PabloRubianes> novedades por lo menos la unica que tengo es que con beuno estuvimos moviendo lo del sponsoreo de canonical
<PabloRubianes> y todavia no dijeron que si ni que no
<PabloRubianes> asi que esta en veremos
<unimix> personalmente pienso que cuando te franelean es porque no saben como decirte que no
<Naudy> Buenas noches a todos
<unimix> hay un dicho que dice "larga agonia, muerte segura" y creo que vale para este caso tambien
<unimix> o/
<BartOC> y eso PabloRubianes excelente
<PabloRubianes> unimix, de ultima el no ya lo tenemos y no tenemos nada que perder
<unimix> de acuerdo pero lo menciono para no considerarlo hasta que llegue el si. Planificar sin ese recurso.
<PabloRubianes> unimix, ya estamos planificando sin eso
<PabloRubianes> si viene es de arriba
<unimix> en lugar de "tu amiga", PabloRubianes, habia una argentina que conseguia todo al toque
<unimix> como la extraño !!
<PabloRubianes> unimix, yo tambine
<unimix> sep, de arriba totalmente
<PabloRubianes> ya habia pedido cosas antes y era jugar y cobrar
<danielmato> volvi
<unimix> bueno, por mi lado sigo con un terrible backlog de pendientes respecto de material para el website.
<unimix> sepan disculpar, ya me pondre a tiro
<BartOC> no problem unimix quedamos a la espera!!
<PabloRubianes> unimix, hay chance de hablar con alguien de la austral para que nos den un documento como que hicimos la 2012 ahi?
<unimix> estaba pensando en que deberiamos recordar y pedir confirmacion a los disertantes que se postulen y aprueben
<PabloRubianes> eso le serviria a eduardo por lo de la cosa de interes nacional
<unimix> Mmmm --- preferiria no tener que volver a hablar con nadie de ese lugar
<PabloRubianes> unimix, primero hay que conseguir disertantes....
<unimix> sisi, los habra, pero independientemente de eso, el recordatorio me parece importante
<unimix> el año pasado hubo uno que se olvido y nunca fue a dar su charla
<unimix> ya sabemos cual es el plan B de las charlas
<PabloRubianes> claro cuando tengamos cerrado el listado hay que comunicarse con todos
<unimix> asi que no me preocupa, solo me ocupa :)
<PabloRubianes> y una semana antes tambien
<unimix> exacto
<BartOC> perdon la pregunta el plan b para las charlas cual seria ?
<PabloRubianes> BartOC, conseguir otra
<unimix> pregunta: En Uruguay hay algun lugar que se dedique a impartir cursos sobre GNU/Linux ?
<PabloRubianes> unimix, que conoscamos que sean serios no
<unimix> BartOC, el plan B es que los organizadores presenten charlas
<unimix> pucha, que macana. Ese tipo de empresas son ideales para tenerlas como patrocinadores
<BartOC> excelente
<unimix> Lucas esta Missing In Action o me parece a mi ?
<PabloRubianes> unimix, si hace dias que no se nada
<PabloRubianes> hoy le voy a mandar un mail
<unimix> pero veo que postea en G+
<PabloRubianes> sino que eduardo haga los banners
<PabloRubianes> otra cosa
<unimix> decile que si no puede por el nuevo laburo que con avisarnos es suficiente para saber que tenemos que hacer, agradeciendole su colabroacion
<PabloRubianes> unimix, y BartOC a ustedes que el llamado a charlas es muy complicado y reestrictivo?
<PabloRubianes> a mi me parece que es lo minimo para un evento serio
<PabloRubianes> unimix, oka
<unimix> no me parece que sea ninguna de esas cosas
<unimix> para mi esta bien asi como esta
<BartOC> PabloRubianes --> yo lo veo muy bien no le veo problema alguno
<BartOC> +1 unimix
<PabloRubianes> porque el otro dia eduador decia que era complejo no danielmato ?
<danielmato> si, exacto
<unimix> complejo ? alguna condicion que lo fuera en particular ?
<unimix> que proponia Edu ?
<PabloRubianes> basicamente flexibilizar el llamado a charlas
<BartOC> yo veo que para un evento como este, estan bien la forma de recibir las conferencias 
<PabloRubianes> no danielmato o dijo algo mas concreto?
<PabloRubianes> para mi que la persona explique quien es y que va a decir no es nada complicado
<danielmato> sip
<PabloRubianes> no pedimos la charla antes sino un resumen
<danielmato> yo lo vengo diciendo hace tiempo
<unimix> pero flexibilizarlo de que forma ? 
<unimix> Se de otros acontecimientos que son mucho mas estrictos y ordenanos para presentar las charlas
<PabloRubianes> unimix, yo lo que entendi es "Yo quiero dar una charla  de (tema x)"
<danielmato> si una semana antes no manda un resumen y un avance de la presentación, entonces está payando...
<PabloRubianes> y con eso da
<danielmato> no digo que tenga que tener todo terminado
<danielmato> pero...
<unimix> Pero eso solo no le dice nada a quien este pensando a que charla asistir !
<PabloRubianes> unimix, y a nosotros que el tipo que hable encare algo
<unimix> Personalmente prefiero privilegiar la calidad a la cantidad
<unimix> eso mismo
<PabloRubianes> yo no pido ser serio, pero parecerlo
<PabloRubianes> :P
<unimix> yo pido ambas cosas, total es gratis ;)
<PabloRubianes> si
<unimix> pareceria claro que salvo contadas excepciones, la mayoria de las presentaciones vendran de personas del virreynato del Rio de La Plata
<unimix> asi que hay que focalizar la energia en ambas orillas
<PabloRubianes> si
<unimix> y si viene alguna de mas lejos, mejor !! Prefiero relegar una charla mia por casos asi !
<unimix> sugiero hacer campaña sobre el CFC esta semana y la que viene
<danielmato> no se preocupen, yo soy plan b o  c, solo doy charla si queda un hueco grande, si no, prefiero estar en la organización
<PabloRubianes> danielmato, no papi... vos vas a dar charlas de cabeza
<BartOC> sugerencia..
<danielmato> nooooooooo, tas loco, de que queres que hable?
<BartOC> lo dijo PabloRubianes la semana pasada por favor usar la lista de correo!! para estar al tanto.. 
<PabloRubianes> de edicion de video
<PabloRubianes> en el 2012 fue un exito
<danielmato> ya esta, ya quemé el cartucho en la del año pasado...
<PabloRubianes> no importa la gente se renueva
<BartOC> para sugerencias y otras cosas mas..!!
<PabloRubianes> podes hacer un demo
<PabloRubianes> BartOC, si claro
<danielmato> ya se... doy transmutación... que es un robo nuevo de ya sabemos que
<danielmato> je je
<unimix> danielmato, no tiene nada de malo repetir la charla del 2012
<unimix> sobre todo si gusto
<PabloRubianes> bueno yo me voy a ir yendo que de la gripe que tengo no doy mas
<BartOC> PabloRubianes unimix danielmato nosotros en colombia tenemso algo para la edicion 2014 ..xD adelanto.. un dato..perdon por el offtopic
<PabloRubianes> pero danielmato vos ya estas en la grilla
<danielmato> ok, no hay drama, pero tratare de hacer algo distinto
<unimix> BartOC, adelante
<danielmato> a ver BartOC, conta un poco
<BartOC> Posiblemente hay un cambio de ciudad  de Bogota a Cartagena de indias...
<unimix> suena muy bien ese cambio !!
<BartOC> les muestro un video que vamos a editar para presentacion de UbuConLA 2014
<danielmato> no conozco ninguna de las dos ciudades... asi que, de todos modos me suena bien cualquiera de las dos
<danielmato> dale
<unimix> lo mas importante es que se haga. El lugar es secundario mientras este decidida y comprometida su realizacion
<unimix> yo le tengo mucha fe a la edicion del 2014 !
<BartOC> unimix PabloRubianes danielmato http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=-CwP6Cajp9k
<danielmato> miro y comento
<PabloRubianes> bueno saludos! me fui
<PabloRubianes> a ver si sobrevivo para el evento
<BartOC> quedo atento a los comentarios
<BartOC> eso lo vamos a tratar hoy en la reunion del concilio de ubuntu colombia
<danielmato> van a trabajar sobre este material? supongo que es del ministerio de turismo
<danielmato> buenas imágenes, muy pro
<BartOC> danielmato esa agencia es de cartagena 
<BartOC> y ya nos dieron permiso para editar el video
<BartOC> con ese vamos hacer la invitacion a ubuconla 2014
<danielmato> genial
<danielmato> les dan los brutos, o tienen que trabajar sobre el material ya editado?
<BartOC> fuente
<danielmato> perdón, jerga de TV de Uruguay
<danielmato> genial
<danielmato> sobre todo por la mezcla de sonido, y algunos fundidos que puedan molestar en la edición final
<danielmato> muy buenas las tomas, muy bien trabajado el color, en una palabra "impresionante"
<unimix> si, muy buen video y mejor escenario
<unimix> gracias por el anticipo BartOC !
<BartOC> yo en conjunto con SergioMeneses estoy armando una propuesta para el cambio de sede
<danielmato> lástima que no tengamos tanta historia, pero no se crean, alguna cosita tendremos para mostrarles
<BartOC> estoy armando hoteles, posibles lugares y todas las demas
<unimix> gente, aprovecho para irme a dormir algo mas temprano que mañana me espera un largo y duro dia
<unimix> abrazo y gracias por el aguante !!
<danielmato> salio disparado el hombre
<danielmato> bueno, demos por terminada la reunión de hoy
<danielmato> gente, yo también me retiro
<BartOC> bueno los dejo yo voy para el otro canal a reunion...xD
<danielmato> abrazo BartOC 
<danielmato> buenas noches a todos
<ubuntero> hay alguien conectado? tengo una duda
<ubuntero> ?
<ubuntero> hola, hay alguien
#ubuntu-uy 2013-03-15
<facundo> hola! hay alguien?
<facundo> hoooola
#ubuntu-uy 2013-03-16
<virusuy> ratman, te animas a pingearme ? 
<ratman> dime
<virusuy> te animas a pinegarme 
<virusuy> nombrame aca
#ubuntu-uy 2013-03-17
<ubuntero> buenas tardes
<ubuntero> quisiera saber si existe al igual que en openSUse, la posibilidad de armar un cd/dvd de instalacion con los paquetes que quiera instalar?
<ubuntero> olvide mencionar que recien empiezo en el mundo ubuntu, en el proyecto de mi trabaja que se quiere implementar el SO base con Ubuntu
<el-mejor> aguante win7 
<el-mejor> gilunes
<ubuntero> hola ratman
#ubuntu-uy 2014-03-12
<danielmato> buenas noches
<ratman> buenas
#ubuntu-uy 2014-03-13
<SergioMeneses> PabloRubianes, ping
<ubuntero> buenas
<ubuntero> hay alguien?
#ubuntu-uy 2014-03-14
<ratman> buenas
#ubuntu-uy 2014-03-15
<ratman> holas
#ubuntu-uy 2014-03-16
<ratman> hola magu
<magu42> hola rat
<magu42> ratman
<ratman> como va
<magu42> bien , llegando ,  leyendo mails y webeando un rato
<magu42> vos?
<ratman> estava isntalando kvm
<ratman> en el laptop
<ratman> jej
<magu42> :-)
<ratman> es que el tema
<ratman> es cuando tu conexion es wireless
<ratman> siempre lo he hecho en red cableada jeje
<ratman> quiero prepararme un repositorio local
<ratman> jeej 
<magu42> salado ratman 
<ratman> se suspendio lo del 29
<magu42> sep , lei el mail de pablo
<magu42> nas noches
#ubuntu-uy 2015-03-09
<magu42> .
#ubuntu-uy 2015-03-10
<magu42> .
#ubuntu-uy 2015-03-11
<magu42> .
#ubuntu-uy 2015-03-12
<magu42> holas
<magu-droid> Ahora si
#ubuntu-uy 2015-03-14
<magu42> -
#ubuntu-uy 2016-03-14
<abr4xas> Hola, buenas noches
<abr4xas> Alguien en linea?
#ubuntu-uy 2016-03-18
<jv86bx> canal de ubuntu?
#ubuntu-uy 2017-03-16
<asterismo> que hacen bo, seleccion uruguaya de marikas
<asterismo> magu42: que haces man tantos años
<asterismo> sale flisol este año o no¡?
<asterismo> grrrrrr: sud0
<magu42> como va asterismo 
<asterismo> aca
<asterismo> sigo juntando usuarios en las redes libres
<asterismo> gnusocial, diaspora, jabber
<asterismo> en la cruzada
<magu42> no hay más flisol que yo sepa
<asterismo> no queda otra
<magu42> no hay nadie que organice nada
<asterismo> ahora es FLISoP
<asterismo> P = Privativo
<asterismo> jajajaja
<magu42> jajaja
<asterismo> bo, quien usa android?
<asterismo> fdroid?
<asterismo> podemos poner un canal Jabber para ubuntu-uy?
<magu42> fdroid , nada
<asterismo> tan todos para el wasap y feibu?
<asterismo> no sean malos
<magu42> no creo que haya problema
<asterismo> y encima los estudiantes de ingenieria no pueden salvar calculo 1
<asterismo> estamos en el horno
<magu42> ho hay nadie que se queje
<asterismo> jajaja
<magu42> como no 11 de 506
<magu42> algo bajo el promedio
<magu42> :_)
<asterismo> que te parece
<asterismo> bueno loco anota
<asterismo> social.undernet.uy
<asterismo> pod.undernet.uy
<asterismo> esos son gnusocial y diaspora
<asterismo> en mi server autogestionado
<asterismo> hace 1 año y medio que anda en la vuelta
<magu42> ok
<asterismo> y jabber.undernet.uy
<asterismo> el server jabber que tambien tiene una web con info
<asterismo> si llegas a querer cuenta me hablas que abro la puerta 5 min para que te metas
<magu42> ok
<asterismo> tenemos una sala de gente de aca con mas de 15 personas a veces
<asterismo> lo cual es bastante
<asterismo> a veces esta muy activa
<asterismo> inclusive mas que algunas salas de aregfntina
<magu42> lo guardo
<asterismo> me mandan correo a santiago@undernet.uy si quieren mas info
<asterismo> estaria bueno algun evento tipo flisol, etc
 * magu42 se va a cenar!!!!
<magu42> vuelvo al rato
 * magu42 está pipón
<barbanegra> despues me doy una vuelta por ese jabber asterismo
<barbanegra> ah... te tengo que avisar
<barbanegra> bueno avisame cuando estés disponible para eso
<barbanegra> nosotros tambien tenemos un servidor xmpp
<barbanegra> http://xmpp.hackspace.org.uy
<barbanegra> yo no lo uso
<barbanegra> pero lo tenemo
<barbanegra> y un irc
<barbanegra> que si uso
<barbanegra> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2cEi863oeyk&list=RD2cEi863oeyk
<barbanegra> ping asterismo_ 
<asterismo_l> hola barbanegra
<asterismo_l> perdon
<asterismo_l> pasame de nuevo el link
<barbanegra> no problem
<asterismo_l> se que es?
<asterismo_l> de*
<barbanegra> no te pase ningun link
<barbanegra> lo otro era musica
<barbanegra> va de vuelta
<barbanegra> pase 2 link desde anoche
<barbanegra> uno era xmpp.hackspace.org.uy
<asterismo_l> ah si
<asterismo_l> ese lo vi
<barbanegra> que es el server de xmpp que tenemos
<barbanegra> el otro era musica de youtube, pero no importa
<asterismo_l> pasa que con esa cuenta quedo logueado en la maquina que entro por vnc
<asterismo_l> entonces no puedo entrar a mucho navegador y link que digamos...
<barbanegra> me imagine que no tenias acceso al log
<asterismo_l> es mas bien para leer
<barbanegra> claro
<barbanegra> nada, me intereso uso de undernet.uy
<barbanegra> pensaba que podia chusmear en el xmpp a ver quien esta
<asterismo_l> barbanegra: a las ordenes
<barbanegra> 15+/- de gente es bastante de cierta forma
<asterismo_l> en undernet.uy hay una pagina de bienvenida
<asterismo_l> muy basica con los servicios
<barbanegra> si ya vi
<barbanegra> por eso te digo
<asterismo_l> tenemos una sala de jabber con miembros mas o menos fijos
<asterismo_l> algunos son admins
<barbanegra> me interesaba justamente xmpp si eso, jabber
<asterismo_l> inclusive tenemos una pagina web con nuestros links sociales
<barbanegra> necesito algo especial para crearme una cuenta de jabber en undernet.uy ?
<asterismo_l> necesitas un cliente que soporte crear la cuenta
<asterismo_l> tenes?
<barbanegra> acabo de instalar mcabber
<barbanegra> no se si tiene
<asterismo_l> tenes android?
<barbanegra> si
<asterismo_l> te la podes crear con Conversations
<asterismo_l> es el mejor cliente que hay
<asterismo_l> no consume nada
<asterismo_l> bajate la tienta de aplicaciones libres fdroid
<barbanegra> ok
<asterismo_l> te bajas la apk de aca
<asterismo_l> https://f-droid.org/
<asterismo_l> luego que bajas la app
<asterismo_l> refresca los repositorios
<asterismo_l> luego bubsca la app 'conversations' y si queres el 'voice recorder plugin'
<asterismo_l> instala los 2
<asterismo_l> el conversations tambien esta en google play, pero ahi vale 2 dolares
<asterismo_l> o algo asi
<asterismo_l> en fdroid es sin costo
<asterismo_l> cuando tengas instalado y antes de iniciar la app, avisame que te abro los registros y te explico
<asterismo_l> tenes que seleccionar tu propio proveedor, que es la opcion de abajo
<asterismo_l> ojo con eso
<barbanegra> es que no quiero desde el celular
<barbanegra> sino desde la pc
<barbanegra> ya tengo gakim y empathy
<asterismo_l> con el conversatinos te la creas
<barbanegra> si me habilitas poder registrar una cuenta y me pasas los datos ya me la creo
<asterismo_l> o si tenes algun software que te permita crearla,bien
<barbanegra> si
<asterismo_l> creoque gajim
<barbanegra> si ese mismo
<asterismo_l> ok
<asterismo_l> ya voy
<barbanegra> no hay aputo
<barbanegra> apuro*
<asterismo_l> dale
<barbanegra> pingueame nomas
<asterismo_l> es jabber.undernet.uy el servidor
<asterismo_l> puerto 5222
<asterismo_l> tls
<asterismo_l> ya esta, dale
<asterismo_l> asi cierro
<barbanegra> ok
<asterismo_l> jajaja
<asterismo_l> el otro dia tuve cuentas de spam y eso
<asterismo_l> por eso lo tengo cerrado
<asterismo_l> podes elegir cualquier nombre
<barbanegra> pronto
<asterismo_l> ok
<asterismo_l> cierro
<barbanegra> en que salon estan?
<asterismo_l> barbanegra: ya te mande un mensaje por xmpp
<asterismo_l> no se si lo recibiste
<asterismo_l> te podes sumar a la sala undernet en sala@chat.undernet.uy
<barbanegra> gracias
